# My new bottle baby



## pim09 (Aug 8, 2010)

This little guy was the only survivor from his litter, and his mother had no milk for him. We tried placing him with some nursing mothers, but none of them wanted anything to do with the little guy. So, I volunteered to care for him!

He was born yesterday around 1. He doesn’t have a name yet, but I was toying with the idea of Berwin, which means blessed. Any name suggestions are welcome :smile:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello, sweet baby! *_waves to the kitten_*


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He is so precious. Thank you for taking him in.


----------



## Randiocoy (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh please keep us all posted on his progress, and takes pics of his growth! What a sweet and challenging oppurtunity!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww, he's so cute! Goodluck with him!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for being a great Meow-ma to this little one. Are you fostering or keeping him?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Poor little thing! I'm so glad you're going to take care of him. I'm sure it'll be an interesting process.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

so tiny! I like the name. He is blessed to have you taking care of him!


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

He's adorable!!! He'll be alot work, but definately worth it in the end!


----------



## pim09 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!

I _was_ just fostering, but I can tell already that this little guy is going to stay with me. I've gotten quite attached to him already! I really hope he makes it. It _seems _like he will. He's very vocal and active around feeding time and is gaining weight and seems overall very healthy.

So, here's a picture from today!








I woke up at 4 this morning to feed him, and I about had a heart attack. Little fellow has a sense of humor! :wink


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

All I can say is SQUEEE.

And that's not easy for such a heterosexual guy


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

AWE! I remember when Ninja was that small. Careful, they get bigger. I currently have one draped across my lap that I bottle raised who just got a bath because he dumped the trashcan over on himself and got drenched in yuck. He is a lucky little guy!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

pim09 said:


> I woke up at 4 this morning to feed him, and I about had a heart attack. Little fellow has a sense of humor! :wink


 Shoot! I would have joined you in a heart attack! :shock:


----------



## Zhondriela (May 7, 2010)

Oh my goodness, what an adorable little baby boy. I will pray for him!


----------



## pim09 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and well wishes! He’s doing really well and he purrs up a storm now! I cant wait for his little eyes to open.
But yes, he likes to sleep on his back with his little tootsies in the air. Its not the best thing to wake up to at 4 in the morning when one is still half asleep, but once you come around you realize how cute he is!

Here he is yesterday, with his best friend.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

ZOMG .... if _that_ isn't an "Awwww!" moment, then I don't know _what_ is. :shock:


----------



## ILoveKitties (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh my god!!! what a pretty kitty.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww, love the new pictures! Hope you keep posting, would love to watch the kitty grow!


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

it looks like you are doing a great job with him. good luck! more photos!


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Great pictures and luck so far. Raising a kitten from birth can be very challenging as they require constant feeding and cleaning.

And yes I would have had an heart attack when I saw that kitten sleeping on its back.

Keep us posted


----------



## pim09 (Aug 8, 2010)

Here is little Berwyn on his one week anniversary!
He's doing great and has grown so _much _already. 









Having a nap before dinner.









Trying to get dinner out of mommy's finger.









Finally! Dinner!


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

CUUUTE!!!

1 week down, a few more weeks until you can get him to start on solid food, and you get back on normal bedtime.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww...this thread is great. Love watching him grow and do so well


----------



## Cindley (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow how adorable. Good to hear he is doing well


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*thud*







He looks adorable and like he is doing so well! :love2


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

What a beautiful little guy and a great name too. Glad to hear he's doing so well!You truly are a life saver.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

*heart* Berwyn is ADORABLE! Aw, memories!


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Aww, he's precious!


----------



## pim09 (Aug 8, 2010)

Here he is today, on his two week birthday! 
Sorry for the blurriness. I didn’t use flash (didn’t want to hurt his wee little eyes) so it came out a little off. But he's still cute!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! He's lookin' huge for 2wks old. 8-O


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

update please


----------



## ZoeH (Jun 27, 2010)

3-week pictures?

(I can't figure out my mobile cam, so I'm not posting pics and thus really not one to be asking for them, but there you go.)


----------



## tate (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh he's just precious! I bottle fed my Rosie from 3 weeks on, & I thought I'd die with that schedule for 1 1/2wks -- I never could've done it from birth! Good job!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ooooh a tuxy.:love2 He is filling out nicely. Are you falling over from exhaustion? How often are you feeding him now? My hats off to you for taking him on.

Have you seen those stuffed kittens that have a heart beat that you can put in the kennels with the motherless newbies? Isnt it cute how they love to cuddle up to the stuff animals you put in there with them.

Im enjoying the pictures.


----------



## pim09 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry for the long delay guys. We had quite a scare with little Berwyn.
He had had coccidia and put on meds, but then there was no potty time at all for about a week and a half and the vet couldn’t figure out why. He was perfectly fine besides that. 
So his vet decided he needed more fiber and suggested I put some kitten food in his formula just to help him move things along. Well, it worked, but he had quite a bit of blood in his stool. So he was rushed back to the vet and everything checked out ok but he was touch and go for a few days. 
We still don't know what the heck happened but is all better and doing *amazing *now and that’s all that matters. He's walking around with only a stumble here and there and loves to play with his stuffed rhino! He's 3 weeks 4 days today!

I'm so use to falling over from exhaustion that I don’t even notice it anymore lol. He eats every 4-5 hours now, depending on if he's hungry at the time. I’m not going to miss every 2 hours, every 3 hours, every 4 hours lol but, I’d definatly do this again if the situation ever presents itself. And I’m pretty sure it will some day. 

And yes I have seen the stuffed kittens! I just found them about 4 days ago though...woulda been nice if i seen them sooner!

Well here he is! This was taken yesterday.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello sweet Berwyn! No more scaring your meowmy like that. *_shakes finger in a no-no gesture_*


----------



## Keeping August (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh my goodness... A perfect little tuxedo kitten! I'm in love! :love2

I don't foster anymore - I can't, I end up wanting to keep them all! - but I enjoy kittens through everyone else!


----------



## Lions (Aug 31, 2010)

Aww, he has perfect little white toes.  and his belly too..
I'd really like to see him when he grows up and fills out, I bet he will be absolutely gorgeous!
He looks like a charmer already.


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

So cuuuute! He's looking a bit fuzzy so he may be a medium or long haired.

Keep up the good work (and great pictures) and in just a couple weeks he'd start feeding himself.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh is is growing into such a beautiful cat! The last picture is way too cute, aw!


----------



## pim09 (Aug 8, 2010)

koneko_otaku said:


> So cuuuute! He's looking a bit fuzzy so he may be a medium or long haired.


I was thinking the same thing! 
I cant recall if his mother was long haired or not, but the woman who owned his mother (and many, many other cats) had a few long hairs in the mix, so he may have picked it up from his father.

I love him either way, but longer hair would be a nice bonus :love2


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

He's quite the charmer! Can't wait to see more pics of him! Hoping you get some good sleep soon


----------



## Pattylvk (Apr 10, 2010)

What a Cutie!! Can't wait for more pictures


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

He's adorable! So glad things are looking up! I can't imagine if I had to raise the Jackson 5 from birth. But I do know all about the falling over from exhaustion. We are 4-5 hours schedule, and it takes about 45 minutes to and hour for the whole process of 5 hungry kittens. So by the time they're fed I'm down to about 3 hours of sleep in between. The bigger ones of the litter could go a bit longer between meals, but the two smallest can't so I'm torn. I'd feel like an awful momma not feeding the bigger ones.

Leslie


----------



## ragdoll (Aug 30, 2010)

Randiocoy said:


> Oh please keep us all posted on his progress, and takes pics of his growth! What a sweet and challenging oppurtunity!


Yes please do, bless you and him x


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

He's so cute! Awe! Ninja had some issues with constipation too when he was a kitten. I think its something lacking in the formula. He actually still gets plugged up sometimes. Glad Berwyn is doing well now! Keep us in the loop!


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Been a few weeks, how is your kitten doing? By now he should be on solid food and you should be able to wean him from the bottle.


----------



## pim09 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Sorry for such a long delay!*

Its been quite a while since I’ve done an update for little (or not so little anymore) Berwyn. 

Our checking account got hacked into and our account was in the negative. We had something done with out computer (I’m not sure what it was, I’m not very computer smart) to see if it was safe and hacker free. Everything came back fine though, so we got our computer back!!

As for Berwyn, he’s doing absolutely great! :kittyturn He went in last week for his first round of vaccinations and his tests. He’s over 2 pounds now and tested negative for all nasty things. He’s a little terror though! Berwyn LOVES to attack our faces at night while we’re sleeping lol so we have to keep him out of our bedroom. His other favorite pastime is climbing the curtain!

I’m also bottle feeding another kitten I just got today! He’s 5 days old, all black except his white little belly, and is a very vocal boy! His mother’s owner took him away from his mom after she killed all of his siblings. The man feared he’d be killed too, so he asked if we could help. Of course we did! So, look for a similar thread for him as well.

Here is Berwyn just last week at the Vet’s office.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

How could she just kill all those kittens like that!  He is in great hands now.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Berwyn is looking FABULOUS, just look at how BIG he is! :love2

_Mamma cats kill their kittens for a variety of reasons; the most common reason would be if she senses a health or genetic problem with the entire litter or individual kittens. Next would come too-young-to-know-what-to-do, coupled with stress. Finally, I have heard of feral cats giving birth in captivity and killing their litter due to the stress of constant fear from being confined where everything is strange._


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Growing into a great looking boy! Way too cute!


----------



## lady croft (Oct 11, 2010)

I have just looked up all of his fotos. I am so glad that he is doing great. And he is very very luck that he found you.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Berwyn is looking FABULOUS, just look at how BIG he is! :love2
> 
> _Mamma cats kill their kittens for a variety of reasons; the most common reason would be if she senses a health or genetic problem with the entire litter or individual kittens. Next would come too-young-to-know-what-to-do, coupled with stress. Finally, I have heard of feral cats giving birth in captivity and killing their litter due to the stress of constant fear from being confined where everything is strange._


I do know mama cats kill their babies and why. I read it wrong. I thought the owner killed all but one kitten. :fust Da!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

teasha said:


> I do know mama cats kill their babies and why. I read it wrong. I thought the owner killed all but one kitten. :fust Da!


 Oh! Oh my! 8O


----------



## pim09 (Aug 8, 2010)

OH! No, lol the mother cat killed the kittens. I thought I had worded that weird :fust

And thanks guys! He's a very special kitty :grin:


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Ooh! Wonderful thread! You did an amazing job with Berwyn!

You guys must be best buddies. What's it like to have a kitty who has been bottle-fed from birth?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I bottle fed orphans for the rescue organization so I never kept them, but Marmalade, my first bottle-baby stayed with us. He was very sweet, very close to me and would jump onto my back and lay on me as I was bent over scooping litterboxes. He'd hang his head over my shoulder and 'comment' on what I was doing. He also liked snuggling with me anywhere I sat or laid down. 
I think bottle feeding creates a very close connection between person and kitty.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> I bottle fed orphans for the rescue organization so I never kept them, but Marmalade, my first bottle-baby stayed with us. He was very sweet, very close to me and would jump onto my back and lay on me as I was bent over scooping litterboxes. He'd hang his head over my shoulder and 'comment' on what I was doing. He also liked snuggling with me anywhere I sat or laid down.
> I think bottle feeding creates a very close connection between person and kitty.


This is very much how the two smaller kittens of the litter I've been raising are. That's why I'm hoping for a forever home soon, I don't want them to go through too much leaving me. They are most content laying on my shoulder like a baby would. 

Leslie


----------



## meeshmeesh (Oct 18, 2010)

I just want to send out a big THANK YOU. I'm sure all cat lover's agree that we need more kind souls like you in this world. Having 3 rescue kitties of my own, I am always happy to see these stories. So glad your Berwyn is doing well and bravo on being such a good parent!!!


----------

